# May have been posted but this things big



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

caught on San Rayburn


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

what would you do with that stinking thing


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

neckdeep said:


> what would you do with that stinking thing


cut it open with a chainsaw. at the boat show a few weeks ago there was a guide who did gar hunts with a bow. he told me that they use hatchetts and the meat is very white and similar to a catfish.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have heard that they make soup with it ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

You use tin snips or a Machetty to cut it open..Then use a icecream scoop & scoop out the meat..roll it in zaterans & fry it up..There pretty tasty..Believe it or not..
Ive had gar balls & with fries & hushpuppies..there darn good

Oxx..


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

I hate those gars, we have 6+footers in the back of my lagoon where we live. Iv seen birds get eaten seen trout heads in the water all this stuff. Still trying to figure out how to catch one, if anyone has any advice to catch one on rod and reel im all ears.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

rod reel?


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Anton i have fished for them and caught a few in the canals in Jamaica Beach. Get a big offshore rod and reel and a 8-12 inch mullet or sand trout with a wire leader. Get a hanger and thread the leader through the anus to the mouth and attach a big treble. Might sound a little confusing. Anyways when you get a bite let it run for at least a minute and a half and let it swallow it. Then start to reel do not set the hook. Good luck PM me for more details if you want.


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

heard the best way to eat em is gut em, nail them to a board, put on the pit for a hour, take it off and remove the nails; and eat the board. haha. tastes better that way i heard


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*Old Fishing Line?*

Offshore Rod And Reel And A Bird Nest Around Your Bait. When They Hit The Bait Their Teeth Get Tangled In The Bird Nest And They Can't Release. Read It In An Article 20 Years Ago About River Gar Fishing And They Said It Worked Great. Good Luck!!!!!!

T/a
Charles


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Gar*

There is a fish market in by city that will buy them.

Like the young man posted earlier a small sand trout thats fermited/ half rotted hooked up wire leader large treble, if you want you can use a piece of nylon line attached to your leader an frayed around the bait it gets in thier teeth, an yhey cannot let it go. my mother caught a 5 ft off our pier on a storm 1 1/2 fire tiger swim shad. It hit the bait an the second bait of the tandem rig hooked it in the swimmer on the side, shot it with a 22 mag the bullets just went around the fish ended up having to shoot it with a 9mm in the head to kill it.


----------



## Dman77 (Feb 10, 2006)

I saw thenm on tv use a plain ol rope thay was frsyed on one end. Their teeth would get tangled in the frayed rope lol.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Dang their rough looking in East Texas. That fish looks rough also


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I have used the nylon rope method and it works great. The meat is very white and they are actually very good to eat. Get through the skin and then filet the meat off, similar to cutting a backstrap off a deer.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*gar*



anton said:


> I hate those gars, we have 6+footers in the back of my lagoon where we live. Iv seen birds get eaten seen trout heads in the water all this stuff. Still trying to figure out how to catch one, if anyone has any advice to catch one on rod and reel im all ears.


 Every once in awhile when I need to feel a pull but can't make it to the
beach for whatever reason I'll go down to a spot I have found that has
alot of gar in SW Houston. I get frozen shad at Academy and
put as many as I can on some super sharp treble hooks. I fish off
the bottom. You've got to really set the hook hard mutiple times to
jam the hook into the bone of their mouths since there isn't any meat...


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Heavy Action Rod And Reel, Live Bait, Nylon Rope....Wait... HANG ON!!!!!!!


----------



## yamahaman07 (Aug 18, 2005)

Go catch a carp and cut it in half. Put it under a balloon with a steel leader and a big treble hook. let it swim for a while before you set the hook.


----------



## dirtybay (Aug 17, 2005)

We were striper fishing with a guide on Lake Livingston and he tied on a piece of frayed rope to catch'em.


----------

